# Hollywood stunner pics



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

These aren't great shots (they're just done with a flashlight and my phone), but I thought it was cool. A while ago I fragged a few bits off my Hollywood Stunner chalice. I was looking in my tank tonight and the frags, no more than an inch or 2 across, had their tentacles way out. Even off the little frags, some of the tentacles are reaching 3-4", maybe more!
LOL, I haven't had time to get good shots or post an ad, but the frags are for sale if anyone's interested...


----------

